# Whats worse while in 12/12? Transplanting or going rootbound?



## col.forbin (May 13, 2012)

To make a long story short, when i transplanted my girls (using *promix bx* by the way)  for 12/12, they ended up in vegg WAY longer than I had planned(about 6  weeks) and they ended up filling up their pots immensly. 



Now these have only been  in 12/12 for a week, but the 3 plants that are in the promix bx(crazy  root growth) their roots have already all over the sides of the dirt  when i pull them out. Yes, lol, i can pull them out already without dirt  falling off-the dirt has already taken shape of the pots because of the  roots. 



My question is , should IU tplant these 3  into larger pots, say 5 gallon? (they r 3.9 gallon now) I know this  stresses out the girls BUT im worried about later in the  flowering,(these r only 8 week strains, but still..) really worried theyll go rootbound and i dont know whats worse. 



Please help!


Thanks,Forbin


----------



## Parcero (May 13, 2012)

Well I dont know what is worst in your situation but I have found out that when I have re potted flowering plants is that they havent grown too much roots after wards. Hence I dont repot flowering plants anymore.

If these 3 are all in individual pots then maybe re pot at least 1 if not 2 and see what kind of result you end up at the end. Did it make a difference?

Good Luck


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (May 13, 2012)

So they are like 7 weeks old in 3-4 gallon pots?  I'd leave them alone and not transplant.  Like Parcero said they might not even use the extra gallon or so of mix.  Plus you risk really pissing them off by transplanting.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 13, 2012)

I would just feed them and watch them grow til harvest


----------



## col.forbin (May 13, 2012)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> So they are like 7 weeks old in 3-4 gallon pots?  I'd leave them alone and not transplant.  Like Parcero said they might not even use the extra gallon or so of mix.  Plus you risk really pissing them off by transplanting.



They were first in 5.5" pots after cloning...stayed there for about 3 weeks, then went to the 4 gallon pots. I had planned on keeping them there for 1-2 weeks before 12/12, but couldnt because males flowers started to pop on my jillybean...which amounted to nothing! no seeds which was great, but these plants could be about ready to flush instead of being in week 1 of flowering lol.

I actually was able to lift to plant out by its stem(about to water but realized how rooted these are) after pressing around sides of container...roots matted....(my fox farm ocean forest doesnt have this problem-promix bx is great for root growth-for me)i see what ur saying about an extra gal not making a difference, im just worried these roots have nowhere to go..i shoulda used smart pots maybe?  

Anyways, thanks for advice any furthur advice is appreciated ie: certain tips or nutrient supplements to add.

Thanks!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 13, 2012)

If they have only been in 12/12 for a week, transplant.


----------



## dman1234 (May 13, 2012)

IMO, If ya transplant properly.... the plant will never know and continue to grow normally, i have transplant at week 7 of a 10 week strain if needed, JMO.


----------



## col.forbin (May 13, 2012)

makes sense hemp goddess and dman....may just do 2 of 3 like pacero suggested


----------



## col.forbin (May 13, 2012)

would it be wise to tplant into fabric pots instead of plastic since roots r so big?(i guess fabric pots "prune" the roots...havent tried them yet


----------



## dman1234 (May 13, 2012)

so u are a week into flower right? do what ever you would like, lots here use fabric pots.


----------



## col.forbin (May 13, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> so u are a week into flower right? do what ever you would like, lots here use fabric pots.



yes a week. wondering, how does water not come out the sides when watering in fab pots?

Thanks


----------



## dman1234 (May 13, 2012)

col.forbin said:
			
		

> yes a week. wondering, how does water not come out the sides when watering in fab pots?
> 
> Thanks



i think it does, i think you have to water slow and have a collection tray under them, but i dont use them so someone else will comment.


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2012)

Transplant is my vote but i grow big girls. 

 After they have been in the fabric pots the water doesn't come out the sides. Some water slow at first. I don't, I use a shower and soak them, but they have a saucer under them and they are in the bathtub. ha.


----------



## getnasty (May 13, 2012)

It does come out the sides, but not to an extreme extent. It dribbles into the drip tray and accumulates with the rest of the run off.


----------



## ston-loc (May 13, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Transplant is my vote but i grow big girls.
> 
> After they have been in the fabric pots the water doesn't come out the sides. Some water slow at first. I don't, I use a shower and soak them, but they have a saucer under them and they are in the bathtub. ha.


Ha! :rofl: do you seriously just turn the shower on Rose?!? Hahaha mental picture is so awesome, but I'm hella baked


----------



## pcduck (May 14, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I would just feed them and watch them grow til harvest



:yeahthat:

I did a grow in glass containers and found that the roots did not grow much once they start budding(starting about week 2 of 12/12).

I water my smart pots(fabric) real slow with a saucer under them. Whatever water escapes down the sides gets wicked back up into the plant from the saucer.


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Ha! :rofl: do you seriously just turn the shower on Rose?!? Hahaha mental picture is so awesome, but I'm hella baked



Seriously, they get showers a couple times a week.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 14, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Seriously, they get showers a couple times a week.



Rose, I do this, too.  My grow closet is off my master bath.  They get showers quite frequently.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 14, 2012)

I x plant 3-4 times during a plant's life. The clone, the veg, the late veg and xplant when I flip them to bloom. And my roots are to the drainage holes and quite filled up the pot. That's not true about roots not taking up the new soil in and during bloom...mine do it all the time and are almost nicely (if thats possible) rootbound when I harvest the girls, and dump the pots...


----------



## Wetdog (May 14, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Transplant is my vote but i grow big girls.
> 
> After they have been in the fabric pots the water doesn't come out the sides. Some water slow at first. I don't, I use a shower and soak them, but they have a saucer under them and they are in the bathtub. ha.


:yeahthat: :goodposting:    +rep

I do EXACTLY the same thing!:icon_smile:   But I only use a saucer if they are over dry and need some bottom watering to re saturate the medium. Have one of those shower heads on a hose, so it's like a good rain.

Either the shower or outside. I'm liberal with the water and it gets messy.:hubba:  Plenty of run off.

I'd transplant also, but would consider 7gal pots instead of 5gal.

Wet


----------



## col.forbin (May 20, 2012)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: :goodposting:    +rep
> 
> I do EXACTLY the same thing!:icon_smile:   But I only use a saucer if they are over dry and need some bottom watering to re saturate the medium. Have one of those shower heads on a hose, so it's like a good rain.
> 
> ...



Thanks everyone for the advice. Tplant went smooth,b-52 seemed to help and the girls havent missed a beat! Went into 7 gallon bags(full),now im just worried there gonna b too big


----------



## Roddy (May 20, 2012)

Absolutely, I would transplant and not have a concern about doing it. I've done just what you're asking about, just for a different reason, the gal was in a 5 gallon pot and I moved her to a 20 gallon tote. She not only appreciated the move, she is to date my very best producer at 10 oz!

Transplanting won't hurt the gal as long as you're gentle and do it up right, adding fresh soil COULD help, though!

I see I'm a touch late on the answer, glad all went fine!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 20, 2012)

Transplant but loosen/tussle up the roots before you repot as they will root into the larger pot better and faster.
T4


----------



## superdaddy6 (May 22, 2012)

look just my two sent,but when my  plants get root bond and they are comeing out the holes in the  bottom of bucket,this is what i do i take a bucket the same size as the one the plant is in with no holes in it and add water to the bucket and an air stone turn on pump and sit plant right on top.now if your not use to big plants then dont do it,but its like BOOM your plant will blow up.i have been doing this for years,everything stays the same i water from the top when needed.the high oxgen in the lower bucket from the air stone make them grow like crazy.so if you like try it or try all three ways.just my two cents,peace and good growing.........


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 22, 2012)

superdaddy6 said:
			
		

> look just my two sent,but when my plants get root bond and they are comeing out the holes in the bottom of bucket,this is what i do i take a bucket the same size as the one the plant is in with no holes in it and add water to the bucket and an air stone turn on pump and sit plant right on top.now if your not use to big plants then dont do it,but its like BOOM your plant will blow up.i have been doing this for years,everything stays the same i water from the top when needed.the high oxgen in the lower bucket from the air stone make them grow like crazy.so if you like try it or try all three ways.just my two cents,peace and good growing.........


 
I'm very interested in seeing this versus no airstone...


----------



## nvthis (May 22, 2012)

superdaddy6 said:
			
		

> look just my two sent,but when my plants get root bond and they are comeing out the holes in the bottom of bucket,this is what i do i take a bucket the same size as the one the plant is in with no holes in it and add water to the bucket and an air stone turn on pump and sit plant right on top.now if your not use to big plants then dont do it,but its like BOOM your plant will blow up.i have been doing this for years,everything stays the same i water from the top when needed.the high oxgen in the lower bucket from the air stone make them grow like crazy.so if you like try it or try all three ways.just my two cents,peace and good growing.........


 
Yeah, sounds interesting... Think we need to see some pics here. And I'm with 7.. I always xplant right before the flip. This takes all the guesswork bullcrap out of the equation..


----------



## Parcero (Jun 29, 2012)

So, what happened|?


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 29, 2012)

i can't stand these cliffhanger threads


----------



## dcshoeco1041 (Jun 29, 2012)

im going to transfer to 7 gal in a few weeks (late veg)


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 29, 2012)

How they lookin?  Any pics?? Cruisin for bud porn..


----------

